# Jester and Havana's Y Puppies



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

So I decided to go with a "Y" theme for this litter. Don't ask me "Y", I just figured, "Y" not! Ha!
They are 3 days old today and doing well~ Havana is a super mommy taking care of all these babies!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't fit all the pics in one post~!
Here are the others~
(Ellyn looks really stretched out and funky in her pics, I don't know why. But I do think she will end up a black and tan!)


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Katie-
Those puppies are absolutely precious! What a wonderful "whoops!" litter:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Katie- they are darling and I like the Y theme  So did you mark your favorite with collars? I will go ahead and take Brayden since Mouse will need a playmate!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! They are so sweet! I really love them all....Y not?ound:

Cute.......cute,cute!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The collars are to help me tell the 3 blacks apart in pictures and when I weigh them~I don't want to keep picking up the same black puppy over and over! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie, 

They are so sweet, your little seven wonders.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures...just let me know when I can come pick up Camryn. :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie they are gorgeous! I love Devyn's sable coloring.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, they are all adorable. I love the name choices. Little Devyn has beautiful coloring. It will be fun to watch the color changes as they grow.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How sweet! they are adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think they are all beautiful but Devyn is MINE. Period. No discussion.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Well then, Lisa, we'll just have to fight over it!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay Judy I'm game. Either that or I could have him for vacations and summers and you can have him for the school year. After he's all grown up of course. LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie, what a gorgeous litter!

I think my favorite is Camryn. I love her little face!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, Katie..they are all just amazing!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jane said:


> Katie, what a gorgeous litter!
> 
> I think my favorite is Camryn. I love her little face!


Back off, Jane. She's mine. lol!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Back off, Jane. She's mine. lol!


Oh shoot, you're right! You had first dibs!

But....I know where Katie lives.... :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute little babies! :kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I love all the "Y" babies but especially little Devyn!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like Devyn is the one we are going to have to have a silent bid for. Katie you will have to find us an impartial monitor to that it is fair, I volunter. ound:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie, beautiful babies ~ all seven! Congratulations!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Katie, your babies are beautiful as always.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

They are all beautiful, but I'm drawn to Devyn.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Excuse me, I know I'm late finding this threat but where are new pictures?


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

**sorry...thread...the threat will come if we get no new pictures soon


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Kim~
I will do new pics this weekend when they turn a week old. At this stage they really don't change much!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

But Katie - you know we are addicted to PUPPIES. So share soon, please?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, Katie, they are all so precious. While you are going to be so busy with them I'm just going to slip in and snatch Heidi!!! LOL
Carole
xxoox


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*1 week*

The Y babies turned a week old on Sat~ I have a horrible head cold/sinus infection and feel I got hit by a truck.....but I did get some pics taken today!
Enjoy~


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The others~~~~


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh too cute! Devyn is still my favorite. There's just something about him. 

Oh and I really like the feeding shot!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,
They are adorable!
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

They are all so cute. I agree with Lina, Devyn is still my favorite also.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're under the weather, but thanks for the new pics of the Y babies...they are sooo cute. I can't help but smile looking at them


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

p.s~ For all you Devyn lovers.....SHE is a girl!! :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What a cute bunch! Thanks for posting more pictures. Hope you get over your cold soon Katie :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero needs Devyn to play with !!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

hahahaha! I thought she was a he!!! Oh well, now she's just beautiful instead of handsome.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Another vote for Devyn! I think it's her color and how she stands out. Of course, they are all beautiful and I'm so jealous that I don't have 7 puppies at my house! What a fun experience, I'm sure!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie, there is only one way to settle all this wanting for Devyn, just give her to me!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, check out my last two posts on the Mirror, Mirror thread.....iv Elaine isn't interested, then maybe you would be...ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Judy~
Don't forget those "animals" that you see in the Mirror Mirror thread live here with me too.....like I said...lots and lots of poop....haha!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Wahoo poop!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, I'll work on him......but it's not looking too good for me getting a pup!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh They are spectacular. I hope you start feeling better!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm a Devyn fan too!

Feel better.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

2 weeks old now and their eyes are open!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

There are so many more eyes than there were on Friday.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, they are so sweet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Very cute Katie - I love the way you've got the three and three configuration with just your Mr. D on his own.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Lisa~ you nut!! Devyn is a *girl *(see her name in pink and Brayden's name in blue? LOL) My daughter has a girlfriend at school named Devyn, so that's where we got the name from (plus Devyn is Brooklyn's favorite!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, kick me Katie. :biggrin1: I'm into androgynous names. I'm a big believer that girls shouldn't have to always be identified as such when it comes to the work world. And I can totally understand why Brooklyn adores this girl Devyn. SHE's adorable and my favorite too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my Devyn is a girl????? then I must have her. wouldn't she look adorable bossing my gentle giants around?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Lisa~ you nut!! Devyn is a *girl *(see her name in pink and Brayden's name in blue? LOL) My daughter has a girlfriend at school named Devyn, so that's where we got the name from (plus Devyn is Brooklyn's favorite!)


Does that mean you might keep her?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well there is no way to know at this age how she will turn out. I would really like my next girl to be a flashy jet black and white parti:biggrin1:~~~~


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous, every one of them!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness they are adorable and it's so cool to see their eyes open now! Sweet......


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

A few random pics from yesterday~~


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Couple more~~


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Looks to me like you might have that black and white parti girl to choose from Katie. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Um... can I have all of them?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are all so precious! Which black one has her eyes closed in that close-up??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

That is Ellyn~ both her eyes have opened, but she was squinting from the camera flash~ They are up and walking around, wrestling and playing with each other. Growling and mini-barking. They are little dogs now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww I like the line ups


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

They are so sweet!! I love their precious little faces


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

3.5 weeks and love to play!
Just a few random pics....but do you notice Ellyn's eyebrows?!?!:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG! More puppy torture!!!! I LOVE her eyebrows...she's stunning Katie!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ellyn really does have adorable eyebrows! But Devyn still has my heart.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Back off Devyn, Lina.... ;0)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

TobyBaby said:


> Back off Devyn, Lina.... ;0)


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*I want Devyn......*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just WANT A PUPPY!!!!! IWAP!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are growing so fast! Do you think Ellyn is going to be a tri color?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*Y *I think it's time for more pics~
4 weeks old now and they got to experience their first food, yum!
They also got out on the grass, and Mouse wasn't sure what to think of these little "things" invading her lawn. But I think she found a new boyfriend, she liked to "kiss" Braedyn! (who will be bigger than her soon! LOL)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

A couple more cute ones....Mouse with the babies and of course Ellyn's eyebrows cuz I think they are so cute!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

They are all just too adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww love the pics!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

The puppies are looking great Katie. Such little cuties.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh! They are all so cute! Who's got the little tan eyebrows? He/she is a looker!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww- the grass is taller than them! I do love the eyebrows too- maybe next Neezer, I will have to have eyebrows!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:eyebrows: Eyebrows are awesome! :biggrin1:

Katie the puppies are adorable! Thanks for posting the new photos!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

They are all so adorable, but I just love little Mouse.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ohhh love their little faces..... what cuties:hug:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

They are just so adorable! How sweet those little faces are


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

They are so cute, thanks for posting the pictures. I love puppies and I neeeeeeed another one.... If one miraculously disappears this weekend I can't be held responsible.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhh--- this is when I think you breeders have the best job in the world!!!! of course I am not picking up all the poo and pee. But Y I think the Y litter is perfect!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my Katie, they are so adorably cute! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Katie Havana and Jester's puppies are gorgeous! I especially love puppies with eyebrows.

Now does this make Carlito a grandpa? :jaw:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Katie your pups are just so absolutely gorgeous. Be still my heart.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are all so adorable. Thanks for the puppy fix.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Soooo sweet. I like the little half face. Who is that?
Carole


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

How could you pick just one?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

There are all beautiful....but I could pick one.....and I really want Devyn!!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

You know, I have to agree. If forced I would pick Devyn as well.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*5 weeks*

Wow, does time ever fly~
The "Y" babies are 5 weeks old already, enjoy their mugshots! LOL~


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The other two~~~


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great photos Katie! I love all of the name choices as well! What little dolls they all are.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

*The "Y" Babies*

:clap2: Wow....... 5 weeks already! 
What sweet faces on a beautiful litter, love their colors.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are all so cute, but Ellyn is my fave!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, Katie? Any new pics of the Y litter?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww, thanks for asking!
Here are some pics of the babies, who are 7 weeks old now!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They all look so adorable.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Few more~~crazy dogs!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow they look so different and I felt like I just saw them- adorable! Ellyn's eyebrows really came thru!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Devyn is so pretty. Is she considered a chocolate?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Nope, Devyn is a sable, with a very dirty nose from digging in the dirt!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie are you considering on keeping Devyn? They all are very darling! Have you lined up homes for them all? My time has flown by ~ I can't believe they are already 7 weeks old. Enjoy them! Thanks for the super photos :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, Katie...they are stunning. Braedyn is beautiful...love that face! And Ellyn's eyebrows are sooo cute. Ooooh, and the white goatees on Camryn and Ashlyn are cute too. *sigh* I want them all.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Aaaahhhhh, puppies grow up way too fast. Thanks for the fix Katie.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Katie they are looking so sweet and I agree with Amanda - I can't believe how much they've changed in such a short time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie, they are all so beautiful! I want them all.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

katie they are gorgeous.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting new pics. They are all beautiful and I wish I had all of them at my house.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice compliments. And I agree with all of you, my short time with them goes by way to quickly!!
And no, I won't be keeping Devyn. I have been keeping my eye on a different one! :brushteeth:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Madelyn's markings are very stunning and flashy! They all are so nice looking ~ I would want to keep them all! eace:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Bingo!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

:biggrin1:!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I love madlyn and ashlyn... sigh... IWAP


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Katie, I'm in love with them all. They're just beautiful. Of course Devyn is speaking to me.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe how they have grown.....they are all so adorable.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like I'm getting closer to my vacation in CA with Posh...I would love to meet the pups in person. You'd best do a head count when I leave...


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh, Devyn is my favorite! They're all adorable, but that color and face just stole my heart.

How lucky are their soon-to-be families!

Wanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Katie-----be still my heart------they are so cute! The time really flies by and they grow so fast! They are all adorable!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

"Y" am I so sad this weekend? 
My "Y" babies are 10 weeks old now and starting to leave for their "fur"ever homes.....it has been a great journey and I am going to miss them like crazy!
Here is a pic we took on Friday:
From left to right:
Jordyn, Camryn, Devyn, Ellyn, Madelyn, Ashlyn and Braedyn


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I am so sorry you are sad. You did a great job they are gorgeous.* :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Katie they're not even mine and I'm feeling it with you. I hope their new families keep in close touch and let you know how the babies are doing. Better still, maybe they can all join the forum (if they're not already members), then we can all watch them grow.

Give them each and extra kiss for me and the boys and I'm sending a cyber hug for you as you send them on their way. :hug:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:wave:HUGS AND KISSES TO THE BEAUTIFUL "Y" LITTER AS THEY CONTINUE THEIR JOURNEY IN LIFE.

EVERY DAY THESE ADORABLE PUPS WILL PUT A SMILE ON THE FACES OF SEVEN LUCKY FAMILIES.       

GREAT JOB KATIE!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Katie, they are so cute. I wouldn't want to give them up, either. I love the names you picked for them. Are any of their furever families keeping the names?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Katie, I'll say it again...they were all to have gone home with me...:hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie, I'd be just as sad as you! They are all beautiful pups!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Katie they are absolutely stunning. Wish I could talk the DH into another pup. Someday...I just know it! I think I need to drag him to see some pups "in the flesh." You are obviously a wonderful mommy to your dogs. Congrats.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Did you warn the new owners that this entire forum would be after them if their care did not meet our standards?:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Katie, what a stunning litter those Y puppies are!!! This must be so bitter sweet for you to let them go, but still to know how well you have prepared them and picked their furever homes. Hugs and kisses to all. Y oh Y isn't one coming home to live with me???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie- they are an adorable line up!!! Is someone I know going to make a special announcement about her pick of the litter?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What cuties the Y litter is! It is hard to believe how quickly they grow up and go on to their forever homes. Of course they get to be loved and doted on individually then. I'm sure it is very difficult to let them go,but we are glad you good breeders do,or we wouldn't have our pups!:grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Katie- they are an adorable line up!!! Is someone I know going to make a special announcement about her pick of the litter?


Yes, will there be an announcement soon? :ear:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a few new pictures of the puppies~
They are 12 weeks old now. They are using the doggy door like pros~ running full speed in and out! It's so funny when they get a 4-way tug of war going over a toy~
Braedyn is laying on the cool tiles, Jordyn enjoying the grass, puppy butts, and a close up of sweet Paige~


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

A few more~
Jordyn and Mouse, Jordyn and Paige and one of my Mighty Mouse!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

They have grown up so much and are simple adorable. How do you tell them apart at a glance? All of those black and white puppies. How is Mighty Mouse doing?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww love the puppy pics!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love this age- they are adorable!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are great pics....and man, did that Mouse ever turn out to be a looker! Love the new website too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Katie they are adorable and I just LOVE your new sig. picture. I know you posted the full shot but I love seeing it everytime you post.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Katie, they are too cute for words. I want to hug them right through the monitor. So please do it for me.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

They are sooooo adorable! I love puppies at the 10-13 week stage, they are so fluffy and exuberant. Great pictures!!!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

The puppies are so cute. I just don't know how you don't squeeze them to pieces constantly.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great new photos and website!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree! Your new website looks really good, Katie!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The website looks awesome Katie!! I love the pictures as well.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They're beautiful!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great looking website....and beautiful babies.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww how adorable!! Time just flies.... They will make some families so happy


----------

